# Lake Remigny, Quebec



## ocala (Jan 30, 2005)

Just got back from 4 days at Lake Remigny. The weather was good. Highs in the 70's lows in the 40's, but the fishing was pretty lame. We had 6 poles in the water but could only manage a 34inch pike. Lots of smaller ones for sure but couldn't find the big ones. On a lake close by I did get 2-2.5lb smallmouth but that was pretty much it. Also 2-2lb walleye.
You would think with 6 people fishing someone would have gotten into something nice but I guess it wasn't meant to be. An employee of the camp did get a 15lb pike but that's the only big fish I heard about.In speaking with the people that were there they all had a hard time too.
Alo arrived at the camp 2 days after I left so I'm very interested in what he did. Hopefully he tore them up. I think its his third trip there so having some previous knowledge of the lake may be the ticket.
It was nice however to get out of the sauna here in Florida and enjoy some cool weather. Sure would have been nice if the fish cooperated.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Ocala, we had a pretty good week of fishing on quantity and
poor on size. Biggest pike 25", walleye 17", smallmouth 16". We were hampered by clear/hot 95F weather and flat/hot water for most part. Surface temperature shot up to upper 80's until a midweek storm/wind
brought the big bite back for a couple days and reduced surface temps to mid 70's. On average, I say each of us four caught a dozen pike and a few
walleye/smallmouth per day. We were primarily targeting pike with my 3 teen companions and their strong desire to cast and rarely troll. We brought home a dozen pike in the 23-25" range, almost a dozen walleye, and a handfull of smallmouth. We also had 4 big fish fry dinners and two lunches so we
had enough to satisfy us. 

Our best luck came with 5-7' water near dropoff's by trolling williams wabler
spoons (hammered silver, stay very shallow), mepps #5 inline spinner (silver blade/white bucktail), and lastly bombers/floating rapalas. Of course dealing
with weed fouling was a hectic project. Casting same mepps in 4-6' of water with mix of rocks/weeds also worked well. Top action was non-existant. Best spot was in very rocky water going out of bay in front of
camp, turn right and hit right shore that had many exposed rocks/bouys and warning of danger (between big 5 gallon markers and shore). The real shallow weed beds and water near reeds were to hot and held no fish
although we usually hammer 20-30+" pike with spinnerbait 2-4' water with weeds which this time were too thick anyway due to hot year. Got a couple bigger pike and walleye past birdpoop rock in left corner of
that big section of lake near the group of cabins in 10' of water.

While 6 fish for 6 guys in a day is depressing for Canadian lake, you didn't give yourself a fair shake by leaving 2 days early. There will always be a few poor days unless you hit it lucky like my '03 trip to Ronoda. I went to Lake Mistinikon, ONT (about 1 hour west of route 11 on route 65 out of new liskard) in late May and had tough fishing (hot/sunny/flat water), but stayed til the end and caught five large 5# walleye and one pike about 30" in a matter of an hour, friday night 10:30 pm......it takes a few days minimum to get somewhat familiar with a new lake and find fish and their favorite flavor of lure..plus a few days of no bite and a few good days....

You didn't mention your fishing methods but would offer sugestions if you care to venture up to Canada for another trip. Lake Remigny is packed with fish, don't give it up...Glenn has nice camp (www.Camps Ronoda) on a great lake...just add some chop, some wind, some clouds, some rain, etc. to kick of a feed bag....not to mention the right lure of the day or week and location.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

This Is 1 Reason Why Canada Fishing Anymore Stinks..stay Home An Fish Erie

They Love Our Money Up There An Thats It..everyone That Goes North Of The Border Is Wasting Their Money.....the Only Way That Fishing Is Any Good Up There Is To Take A Trip To An Only Fly In Lodge..they Have Catch An Release Only..fish Up There Grow About 1 Inch A Yr....it Takes At Least 2 Grand An Up For A Fly In Lodge..i Did One Yrs Ago..ok Now You Guys Can Tell Me Im Wrong..lol...


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I know many who drive 500-700 miles, spend $500-$700 for a cabin per week (modest priced lodging), and catch a ton of fish in Canada. If you expect to catch a boat-load each and every trip or to read posts about daily limits into eternity, you need to stop burning the wacky rope. I admire the many honest posts on OGF which include a heck of lot of "bust" trips on Lake Erie as well as on most any other lake in US or Canada. I personally believe the fishing is a lot tougher on Erie for many people including myself.

My two boys dream of our annual trek to Canada. They just want to toss mepps spinners, catch lots of (easy to catch) pike, and maybe bag a trophy fish. Smallmouth and walleye come as a bonus. We like lakes smaller than Erie because I own a 16' deep v and I could spend a week on the shore of Erie, unable to get out. We also enjoy the raw wilderness to the north and have found a great camp, camp owner, lake, and nearby town with a general store and Canadian beer.

I appreciate Ocala's honest report and have experienced some tough times fishing up north due to weather, inexperience, but never lack of fish.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Your Right Ohiojmj About The Weather Stuff...that Weather Stuff You Can Never Predict


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I have to agree with Argee on this one.After making several trips to Canada in the 70's and 80's,I've come up with this plan.If it's scenery and a wilderness setting you're looking for,by all means,head to Canada.If you want to catch fish,and lots of them,you don't have to go any farther north than Lake Erie.All one has to do is check out the magazine Walleye Insider and see what body of water the PWT guys consider the best walleye lake in the world,see where every record has been set(and broken),throw in the fact that it's also quite possibly the best smallmouth lake in North America,and there you have it.Also in my opinion,the lodge owners that I've met up there that were nice and helpful,were Americans that owned and operated the camp,the Canadians that I've met up there were very plastic.They force themselves to be somewhat considerate to Americans to get our money,oh,you can get them to do special little favors from time to time-for a price.My oldest son-in-law and his dad just got back from a fly-in a couple weeks ago to some lake in Manitoba.They did catch a lot of walleye's,and a few large northerns.He said they caught 14"-17" walleye on jigs all day,I throw that size back on Erie,and I only had to pay for the gas to get there.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

you guys really should check out fletchers pond (fletchers floodwaters) in hillman, mi

great pike lake with TONS of stumps, around 12 feet deep and you catch fish ALL DAY LONG. http://espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/s/f_map_MI_Fletchers_Pond.html

most lodging is $30/night, if you have a camper you can take it along though.

we stay and lyons landing. (http://www.lyonslanding.net)


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Fished it many times,I'm from Michigan.The pike are fun,but whenever I fish there,I can't leave all the bass alone!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

he he true. i have yet to find a fishing hole like fletchers. only time i have gotten tired of catching fish.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> I know many who drive 500-700 miles, spend $500-$700 for a cabin per week (modest priced lodging), and catch a ton of fish in Canada. If you expect to catch a boat-load each and every trip or to read posts about daily limits into eternity, you need to stop burning the wacky rope. I admire the many honest posts on OGF which include a heck of lot of "bust" trips on Lake Erie as well as on most any other lake in US or Canada. I personally believe the fishing is a lot tougher on Erie for many people including myself.
> 
> My two boys dream of our annual trek to Canada. They just want to toss mepps spinners, catch lots of (easy to catch) pike, and maybe bag a trophy fish. Smallmouth and walleye come as a bonus. We like lakes smaller than Erie because I own a 16' deep v and I could spend a week on the shore of Erie, unable to get out. We also enjoy the raw wilderness to the north and have found a great camp, camp owner, lake, and nearby town with a general store and Canadian beer.
> 
> I appreciate Ocala's honest report and have experienced some tough times fishing up north due to weather, inexperience, but never lack of fish.


 I agree with Ohiojmj pretty much here. I agree that if I had a boat for Lake Erie and was able to spend some time out there to get to know the lake somewhat I would do better there. But like Ohiojmj I also do not have the setup to do so. Also, by the time I pay for lodging in an area where I can get to and from the lake (Erie) every day I will end up paying more than I pay in gas to get to where I go in Ontario. My lodging is free as it is a family cabin. Granted the lake we fish would not keep me coming back to it every year if it were not for the price, but I would still be interested in finding another lake to venture to. I love the remoteness of it. I don't have to fight hundreds of people for a spot at the ramps or just to sit on a hot spot fishing.

I do not have much experience with lodge owners or outfitters since I have never gone that route. However, the town that we stay by is full of friendly folks, true Ontario folks and not Americans running a business up there.

So until I can find a lake south of the border (in a reasonable driving distance) that I can spend all week with only a couple of other boats (if any) in view then I will continue to look forward to our annual trip.


----------



## ocala (Jan 30, 2005)

While 6 fish for 6 guys in a day is depressing for Canadian lake, you didn't give yourself a fair shake by leaving 2 days early.


Jim the trip was only scheduled for 4 days. Too short for me but with 6 people we had to jugle schedules.
As for the fishing I think I finally figured it out on the 3rd day. The whole time Glenn was saying fish deep with a jig and worm and you can't go wrong. Well every trip to Canada I've made I have always fished shallow weedy water close to deep water when targeting pike. I have always had success doing that so I wasn't going to change. The first two days I threw nothing but spinnerbaits and spoons. Casting way back in the weeds and retrieving it out. I had success but they were all small. On the third day I figured out that a chartruse skirt was the key. I put a number 8 willow leaf blade on my spinner bait (blade is about 4 inches long) and conjunction with the skirt I caught some bigger fish, not the small 15 incher's. I think if I had a couple more days I could have got some big fish. The lake does have some nice weedy area's by deep water but I just ran out of time.
As for the argument that fishing Erie is better than going north I say no way. I have done 4 fly in trips to Ontario and the fishing was always fantastic. You have to do your homework in regard to completly checking out the lake you want to fish. There are lakes where you will catch alot of fish but most will be small. Then there are lakes that have mostly big fish but you will catch less. Granted you have to pay extra for the fly in but its worth it to me. I also like the peace of mind of being in the middle of nowhere. 
The next lake on the radar is a lake the Canadian government just opened last year. Its called Rainy Lake. Its a little northwest of the Minnesota border and only 1 outfitter fly's into it right now. Its full of smallmouth that haven't seen to many lures. The outfitter told me he landed on the lake and fished it from the pontoons of the float plane. Him, his wife, and 2 boys caught 64 smallmouth up to 5lbs in two and a half hours. He said the fished averaged about 3 and a half pounds. Problem is he's pretty exspensive but I may save up some money for a couple years and check this place out. You only live once, and for me atleast going up to Canada is the best place to fish.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The spinnerbait or inline spinners (mepps #5, white, yellow or chartruse bucktail) worked well for the few times the clouds came out, the damn hot clear weather went somewhere else, the wind mixed the water up a bit, and the surface temps dropped to mid 70's in shallow . As I continued to rest from two weeks of vacation just past and contemplate the repair to the 10" crack in my aluminum boat, CNN reported last night that all time record heat has been hammering Toronto and Canada, so the usual spinnerbait in the weeds was doomed by the heat wave of the century (like 1988 for northeast Ohio) with shallow water just too hot. I was shocked at the high temps in Lake Remigny since I witnessed mid 60's last year just a week earlier and low 70's the year prior.

Glenn has always suggested jigs/worms as the cure-all, but that is very dependent on knowing the honey holes with a strong desire to sit still. With hot water conditions of summer, i'm sure he's right about the big pike being deep; we caught a 19#er along a steep dropoff in 10' near 50' by the island with swing near the first narrow. With 3 teens in my boat for a week, sitting still and quiet is impossible, trolling is a challenge, and casting is their desire (must be doing something) yet dangerous.

Ocala, I foolishly ASSumed you guys booked a week and quit on wednesday. It took us til wednesday to start picking up decent quantity of fish. I not totally on-board with the premise that one must fly-in to catch the big fish or great quantity. I'd take an average uncrowded lake like Remigny with good fishing weather (modest temp, some wind/chop, some clouds) than a fly-in lake with hot/clear weather and flat water. You'll never convince me that Remigny is fished out as I've seen dozens of 24"+ pike and 16"+ walleye caught in a matter of an hour or so when a little front passed through and I'm fishing a 25 mile natural lake with 3 boats in it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been making the Canada trip for nearly ten years now (late July-Early August) so I too have had to scratch my head at times to figure the fish out. With a few rare exceptions I have been able to pick up some small pike in the shallow weeds with spinnerbaits, in-line spinners, jerk baits, etc. However, very few of the fish in these areas go over 20"-24". The bigger ones that I have caught (I don't target the pike too hard as walleye are the primary target) have come in deeper water often times well away from any weeds. I believe the big boys cruise the deep water suspended and therefore are difficult to target in this midsummer pattern without trolling. I have done a bit of trolling and have always found fish that way. While some may still be the small guys, every now and then there are bigger ones. Since I don't target the pike in the first and last light hours I am not sure how much that pattern changes during this time. My hunchh based on a few experiences is that you may stand a better chance of finding them along the weedlines in those hours as they are moving into the weeds for a meal. If I am lucky enough to figure anything more out on this on my next trip (week after next) I will post info on it.


----------



## Gringo Loco (Mar 5, 2005)

I Fish Lake Erie All Summer And Dock Near 20 Charter Boats. Since I Am Retired I Can Fish Every Day If I Wish. Once Each Year My Family Fly In Fishing At Smoothrock Lake In The Ogoki Wilderness Above Lake Nipigon. On An Average Day Each Fisherman Will Catch Over 50 Walleyes. On A Good Day You Better Hire Someone To Keep Count. The Average Walleye Is 14-18 Inches. But You Will Catch Some Each Day 19-22 Inches. The Camp Will Not Allow You To Keep Walleyes Over 18 Inches To Protect The Breeding Stock. For The Guy That Compares Lake Erie To This Fishing Is Comparing A Volkswagen To A Mercedes Benz. This Year On Erie I Was Thrilled Every Time I Caught A Walleye Over 15 Inches. Several Times I Could Not Catch Enough Walleyes To Eat And A Lot Of The Charters Were Catching Less Than One Keeper Walleye Per Fisherman.


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

Ive been going up to Canada for 3 yrs now and every year I have increased my big fish from 36in to 40in to 42. every year someone has caught a 30in walleye and a few smallies have been picked up in the 18 to 20in range. We fish a river system that flows off of the winnipeg river on the border of manitoba and ontario. the second year we went the water level was down 12 feet and all you could see was the rocks carved out by the river but fishing was still great. This is a fairly remote place about 200 miles straight north of international falls minn. There are only two lodges on the lake both ran by canadians, very nice people. So IMHO if you have a bad fishing experience in Canada you are using either wrong bait/method/ or targeting the wrong area. Granted Ive only been going for 3 years but i know that river system like the back of my hand and i know what works. For big fish you have to troll. Check out my photos for some shots of the fish we have caught up there. Good luck to all on your next trip to the land up north.


----------

